# Cat ownership



## Guest (Oct 21, 2020)

REDACTED


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Was the cat well looked after previous to the owner having to leave her home?

The circumstances under which this lady left her home (and her cat) would have perhaps been traumatic and confusing or she may have had a good reason to deny the cat was there.

You probably have a much fuller knowledge of what happened, the cat has been with you a very short time, and I think your decision should be one of conscience rather than whatever’s legal or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2020)

REACTED


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

If at all possible, do what is best for the cat. Sadly, I am not in your location and do not know the laws there but here, you would have established ownership by taking over vet care and all responsibilities. In fact, the owner would be facing abuse, abandonment and neglect charges by authorities. Perhaps there is another solution. Can you purchase the cat from her? An offer to reimburse her cost might be a help to her at this point. If you have been helpful to her and a friend, then maybe you can take on the kitty permanently and be a place where the child would be willing to visit the cat? Sometimes the court system looks for a supervised visatation location for a child and parent and maybe the cat could bridge the gap between them under your watchful eye? Looking “outside the box” to aid all involved might be helpful for this situation. I am sure that the humans are struggling with high emotions right now. A calm head can be invaluable and may keep the kitty in a safe place permanently. Approach this first as a friend to all. Offer any assistance you can find. If friendly solutions fail, I would certainly speak with authorities to establish your options for this poor kitty. Since you have had contact and been sent after possessions in the house, her leaving the cat to die in that house is something I have a hard time figuring out. Did she think it had been taken? Maybe she can explain more to you. It’s all a bit of a mess but I hope the cat will be loved, cared for and safe from now on.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Could you ask Citizens Advice?
If you do offer to buy the cat, and she agrees, be sure to get a signed receipt!

Could you please keep us updated on the outcome?
I do hope you manage to keep her.


----------

